# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  "Asgjëja"

## Veshtrusja

Leibniz ka pyetur: "Why is there not nothing?"

*Perse nuk eshte asgjeja?* 
(nese mund ta perkthenit me mire pyetjen do me vinte mire ta postonit)

C'fare ka dashur te pyesi Leibniz? C'fare ka dashur te thot? Cila eshte pergjigja juaj e asaj pyetjeje?

Per ata qe kane lexuar nga veprat e tij, do me vinte mire nese mund te flisnit me teper edhe mbi vete Leibniz.

Diskutim te mbare.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

_Veshtrusja_, po filloj te merakosem per ty, moj...Si shume po merresh me keta budallenjte e filozofise; librat qe lexon, temat qe hap, pyetjet qe ben...lol... (miqesisht, mos e keqkupto  :shkelje syri: )...

*Per temen:*
..................................................  ..........................
Nje profesor filozofie i tmerrshem fare, qe njihej me notat "0" qe jepte, nje dite u thote nxenesve qe te nxerrin nga nje flete se do u beje provim (quiz). Nxenesit, te tensionuar jashte mase, fillojne te presin pyetjen qe do u beje profi. Ky merr karrigen ne te cilen ulej dhe e ve perpara, ne mes te amfit, e u thote: 

"Duke perdorur arsyetime filozofike vertetoni se karrikja ne te vertete nuk ekziston. Jeni te lire te shkruani sa te doni. Suksese!"

Studenteve u del shpirti duke u munduar te vertetojne ate qe u tha profesori; jo çdo lloj perceptimi eshte iluzion, jo teoria e filanit, jo hipoteza e ketij, jo postulatat e atij. Nje ore lodhen te shkretet duke menduar e shkruar derisa behen qulle ne djerse. 

Vjen dita qe profi do tregonte notat. Te gjithe pak a shume ishin te sigurte se do merrnin zero por, per çudi, profesori e kishte prishur traditen kesaj rralle dhe njerin prej studenteve e kishte vleresuar me *"100"*. Pergjigja e nxenesit ne fjale ishte e shkurter dhe e qarte: 

*"Cila karrige?"*  
..................................................  ..........................
Situata nuk eshte e njejte por e ngjashme. I themi _Leibnizit_: *"Which nothing?"* :ngerdheshje:  (Mbase "which"-i nuk eshte i pershtatshem, po modifikoje te lutem qe te jete e pershtatshme per anglishten se une nuk di mire... :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Veshtrusja

xeni pyet: *Which nothing?*

le te themi:

asgje si ajo "asgjeja e mosqenies"

----------


## oiseau en vol

Xeni, me duket se nuk eshte kapur thelbi i çeshtjes. Fjala nuk eshte qe hiçi nuk ekziston dhe ne s'kemi pse te flasim per te, por pse valle ka qenie dhe jo me teper asgje ? (varianti frengjisht i çeshtjes se Leibniz)

Çeshtja e Leibniz eshte çeshtja themelore e metafizikes, çeshtje e cila nuk merr kurre pergjigje perfundimtare por vetem diskutohet dhe filozofohet mbi te. E gjithe çeshtja sillet rreth formes "*ka*", e cila eshte veta e trete njejes e foljes "te kesh", por folje pavetore. Psh kur themi "ka zogj mbi kete peme", ose "ka yje ne qiell". Ç'behet me kete "ka" ? Kush e ushtron kete "ka" ? Kush e ushtron veprimin e te qenurit ne _impersonal_ ?

Problemi nderlikohet kur çojme ndermend qe ne nuk mundemi per te mos bere pa foljen "te kesh". Sepse ne rast se hiçi do te ekzistonte, atehere ne ketu futem menjehere fjalen "ekzistoj", dmth ekzistoka diçka qe e paska emrin "hiç", pra nuk paska "hiç", e keshtu mbeshtillemi rreth e perqark pa ditur ku jemi. 

Vetem pak gjera sepse me duhet te mendoj pak mbi qenien time duke mos e lene ate te tentoje hiçin, se nuk i dihet, ndoshta hiçi eshte shuarja e qenies... Por se ku dhe kur, nuk guxoj te hamendesoj... Per qenien time per shembull kujdesem duke u ngritur tani per te shkuar ne pune, per hiçin shohim nje here tjeter...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Mbase...përgjigjen e ka dhënë *Shrëdingeri* .

----------


## [xeni]

> Mbase...përgjigjen e ka dhënë *Shrëdingeri* .


Mbase...edhe s'e ka dhene.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *'[xeni]'*
> _Shkruajtur më :03-06-2005 16:33_
> 
> *Mbase...edhe s'e ka dhene.*


Për _Hydrogen_!

----------


## [xeni]

> Për _Hydrogen_!


Perderisa thua "mbase...", edhe vete nuk je i sigurte se si dhe pse. Te pakten keshtu mendoj une. Merre mundin dhe na thuaj se ç'kupton me kete punen e _Hydrogen_-it. Aman mos na fut ne ekuacionet e _Shrëdingerit_  se kam ndermend te flej sot. :shkelje syri: 

po pres...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *'[xeni]'*
> _Shkruajtur më :03-06-2005, 16:15_  
> 
> Perderisa thua "mbase...", edhe vete nuk je i sigurte se si dhe pse. Te pakten keshtu mendoj une. Merre mundin dhe na thuaj se ç'kupton me kete punen e Hydrogen-it. Aman mos na fut ne ekuacionet e Shrëdingerit se kam ndermend te flej sot.
> po pres...


Mbase...për disa;mbase.
¤ Puna është...që kur 'punohet' me numra real në rrafshin e numrave imagjinar,gjithëmonë duhet _ri_kthyer në rrafshin e numrave real.
Kjo nuk ndodh çdo herë ...përveç ...  :shkelje syri: 


Për më shumë...

----------


## Veshtrusja

Nuk e di kush mund te me kete len nje koment ne lidhje me kete teme sepse ka zgjedhur te qendroj anonim/e.  Se pari kam deshire ta falenderoj per "vleresimin".

Do te me vinte me mire ama, qe nese kishit ndonje kritike, ta shprehnit ne vendin e duhur ne vend qe dhe une te mundohem tju pergjigjem sa me sakt.

Me jeni drejtuar se duhet "te zgjohem" dhe te hap teme me "konkrete".

Ju lutem, me tregoni se c'eshte tema "konkrete" ne vend qe une te zgjohem.

Falemnderit.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

:buzeqeshje:  Veshtruese, une them se kjo tema eshte nje nga me te bukurat.  
Per momentin nuk kam kohe, por do ti kthehem me vone.

*"Why is there something rather than nothing?"*

teme konkrete? une do te thoja se c'do opinion *that you feel strongly about* eshte "konkret". Eshte pikerisht kjo qe e ben temen interesante, apo "konkrete" si thoni ju.

----------


## Rebele

"Perse nuk ka asgje?"

... sepse nen kushtezimin e pese shqisave si dhe mjeteve/aparaturave te shpikura per t'ua perforcuar (pse jo dhe tejkaluar) funksionin ketyre te fundit (shqisave), njeriu nuk mund te gjeje "vend" pa "gje".  

Ti thua qe molla aty brenda ne pjate ekziston pasi e sheh, e prek, e shijon etj ... 

Ti thua qe bakteriet ekzistojne pasi mund t'i shohesh me mikroskop. 

etj. 

(Mund t'i rikthehem kur te kem kohe ...)

----------


## oiseau en vol

Rebele, duhet shkuar pak me larg se kaq. Nuk po bejme fjale mbi arsyen qe kur une hedh syte shoh gjithmone diçka dhe jo asgje. Po flitet per qenien, per te qenurit, per veprimin e te qenurit, ose ngjarjen e te qenurit. Perse ka nje te qenur ? Perse te mos kishte asgje ? Por e shikoni, ne biem menjehere ne gracke. Sepse permendim fjalen "kishte". Dmth edhe nese do te kishte hiç, atehere prape ka diçka sepse une nuk mund te bej pa fjalen "ka". Gjithçka mbeshtillet aty. Nejse, kjo eshte vetem per te ushtruar mendjen sepse pyetja e formuluar nga hapesja e temes eshte çeshtja kyçe e metafizikes qe nuk merr asnjehere pergjigje. Qenia, hiçi, vdekja, jane pak a shume çeshtje mbi te cilat mund te flitet me ore e me ore por qe gjithmone u shkojme rreshqanthi, dhe do te ishim te lumtur nese atyre do tu kalonim tangent. Kjo mund te na ndihmonte shume per shembull per te ditur ç'eshte vdekja. Kushedi, kjo eshte hiçi... Por ndoshta jo... por ndoshta po... e kush e di kete...  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

rebele, ma belle  :buzeqeshje:  Ai perkthimi i veshtrueses nuk eshte dhe aq i qarte (ajo prandaj dhe ka kerkuar nje perkethim tjeter).  Edhe une e pata te veshtire ta perkthej ne shqip, prandaj dhe e solla ne anglisht.

Why is there something rather than nothing? which implies: "Why do things exist: *why at all**?*"

Dmth pyetja e Leibniz nuk eshte "perse ekzistion asgjeja?" por "perse ekziston gjeja."  Eshte si te thuash nje antiteze. 
Eshte njesoj sikur te pyes une: pse shqisat e mia shikojne mollen dhe jo dicka tjeter, te nje natyre krejt te ndryshme sic eshte "asgjeja"? ose thjesht dicka tjeter ndryshe nga kjo qe shohin? Ne fund te fundit, perse e shohin?

Tani me vjen nder mend nje nga pasazhet biblike, qe do te thoja eshte "unparalleled" ne gjithe historine e letrave. Kur zoti urdheron Moisiun te shkoje tek Israeli etc etc, ky i thote: "Po nese ata me pyesin se kush te dergoi, c'fare tu them une?" Dhe zoti i thote: " Une jam ai qe jam. Shko dhe thuaji popullit te Izraelit se UNE JAM te dergoi."  Me nje fjale, zoti eshte vete ekzistenca (ekzistence ne vetvete.) Edhe thone pastaj qe Dekarti ishte i pari qe e zbuloi kete cogito-n a c'fare i thone.  :shkelje syri: 

Per sa i perket temes, mendoj se pyetja ne fjale eshte pyetje pa pergjigje, dhe per kete arsye, ajo nuk mund te quhet pyetje.


ps. c'eshte pyetja? Kur nje sentence quhet "pyetje"? Hec e gjeje!

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Eshte njesoj sikur te pyes une: pse shqisat e mia shikojne mollen dhe jo dicka tjeter, te nje natyre krejt te ndryshme sic eshte "asgjeja"? ose thjesht dicka tjeter ndryshe nga kjo qe shohin? Ne fund te fundit, perse e shohin?


Nuk e di pse po i meshohet kesaj punes se syve apo mollave. Ç'rendesi ka nese syte do te shihnin hiçin ne vend te nje molle ? Mos valle ndonje do te dilte ne konkluzionin qe hiçi ekziston, dhe ne te njejten kohe dhe syte e tij ? Hiçi ekziston kur asgje nuk ekziston, as toka, as dielli, as njeriu, as syte e tij e as molla. Mirepo ç'do te ishte ky hiç ? Meqe hiçi ekzistoka, atehere hiçi eshte. Mirepo ne themi "eshte" per nje qenie. Por qenia nuk eshte hiç. Ketu eshte rrethi vicioz dhe nga ku dilet duke pohuar qe hiçi eshte i paperfytyrueshem. 

Tani te shohim mendimin e Heidegger. Ai thote : kur une shoh nje peme ne lule, a e shoh une qenien e kesaj peme ? Dmth te qenurit e saj ? Ku eshte ky te qenur i saj ? Ne trungun e saj ? Tek gjethet ? Tek lulet ? Ne fakt askund. Dhe ja ku dolem tek hiçi. U nisem nga qenia dhe vajtem tek hiçi ?! Eh, Heidegger...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

eh highlander,

i kam meshuar si shume me duket asaj qe thashe 'why at all' Gjithsesi,...


"Por nese kthehemi tani tek Heidegger, prifti me i larte i shkolles moderne te ekzistencialisteve, kryepontifi i kohes sone, ne e gjejme veten ne nje vend ku arsyeja e c'do lloji eshte parandaluar.  Kjo pasi ajo c'fare mesojme nga ai eshte se vetem ne driten e Asgjese Qenia Eshte (ose te qenurit eshte) dhe si rrjedhoje, eshte privilegj suprem i fillozofit te shqetesohet per Asgjene....Eshte e mjaftueshme qe ai ndjen ankth (anguish: ketu ankth ose agoni) duke pasur parasysh qe eshte nje ankth pa ndonje objekt specifik. Pasi vetem keshtu, mendon  Heidegger, Asgjeja zbulon vetveten.  Kjo hipoteze e cuditshme mbrohet nga nje pretence argumenti, por duke qene se argumenti mbeshtetet mbi gabimin elementar qe e trajton "asgjene" si emer, eshte veshtire te merret seriozisht.  Madje as vete Heidegger nuk duket ti vere aq rendesi. Kjo pasi ai nuk kerkon te binde nepermjet arsyes...Si leksionet e Dr. Dodd-it, puna e tij u drejtohet pasioneve, dhe padyshim qe kjo eshte arsyeja qe pati sukses per tu bere e modes."

eh, A.J. Ayer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

:shkelje syri: 

"Perse nuk ka asgje?" eshte njesoj si te thuash "Perse ka dicka?" Dhe, "gjeja" ekziston sepse NE jemi në gjendje ta veme në pikepyetje ekzistencen e saj. 

Themi "ekziston" per dicka qe e prekim, shohim, nuhasim, degjojme, dhe shijojme me nje siguri absolute. Sepse jemi konceptuar në menyre te tille.  

Per "gjerat" qe thjesht "i ndjejme" (te tipit "shpirti", "Zoti" etj), shprehim nje fare shkalle medyshjeje serish per arsyen se nuk i shohim/nuhasim etj. por gjithesesi ua "ndjejme" prezencen.  Prap, tek "kushtezimi i shqisave" vjen puna.  

Dhe serish, nese ekzistencen e dickaje e varim teresisht tek "shqisat" (qofte tek te pesta, qofte dhe tek nje e gjashte), perse nuk pyesim "Pse ekzistojne shqisat?"


 :kryqezohen:  

Perfundimisht, dicka ekziston sepse NE themi qe ekziston.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

dmth, nese cupka thote qe rebelja nuk ekziston, ti nuk ekzistoke eh? Interesante!   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Rebele

Po nqs dikush tjeter thote, "Rebelja ekziston". Shihe, degjoje, preke, ESHTE aty (ze vend/space). Kjo do te thote qe ekzistoj une? 

Ekzistoj sepse ai tjetri e kufizon ekzistencen tek te prekurit, te parit, te degjuarit... 

Pse te ekzistoje nje peme aty perjashte e jo Shpirti ta zeme? 
Eshte zgjedhje e lire.  Vecse, sic e thashe edhe me lart, jemi konceptuar ne menyre te tille qe per "gjerat" te cilat shquhen nga shqisat, te themi me siguri qe "JANE". 

Eh, I give up.  Pune pa bereqet.  

Naten, Cupke.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nausika

Njoh dike qe ka bere Doktorate ne Fillozofi me temen "Ekzistenca e vrimave dhe mos-egzistenca e asgjese" (e ka fjalen per vrimen si koncept qe keshtu i ruani komentet banale). 
Qe thoni ju, ne te 300-e-ca faqe te PhD-se, eshte argumentuar qe nuk eksiston asgjeja, por ka nje vrime aty ku nuk eksiston gje...(nqs. ju zuri kokedhimbja duke e lexuar fjaline e mesiperme do te thote qe po me ndiqni me vemendje :perqeshje: )

Me beri per te menduar kjo teme: Pse njerezit shtrydhin trute duke u mare duke argumentuar per "mos eksistencen apo jo te asgjese" ne vend qe te kthiellohen dhe te mendohen per ato gjera qe eksistojne dhe e pasurojne jeten shpirterore te njeriut?

(shyqyr qe s'jam fillozofe :ngerdheshje: )

----------

